# Energy Drinks + Physical Test



## ThatsLife (19 Aug 2005)

I just got back from an information orientation at my local recruiting office and I thought of this question on the ride home and regret not asking in person.

Energy drinks such as Red Bull have high levels of caffeine and some medical ingredients. Would it be possible to drink an energy drink such as Red Bull to give us that extra energy kick while doing the situps and pushups or is it not allowed?


----------



## P-Free (19 Aug 2005)

I think you are a little preoccupied with actually doing the pushups and situps to be drinking a redbull. Try it out someday!


----------



## Manimal (19 Aug 2005)

a lot of caffeine and physical exercise isn't good. caffeine puts extra work to your heart, and you don't want to be working out while on it.
caffeine will also drop that energy level fast, leaving your in a pit with less energy.

although i'm sure most will use a little caffeine, a lot is never a good idea.

but damn, you got to love the mountain due energy! makes me feel like my hearts going to pound out my chest mmmm


----------



## Redeye (19 Aug 2005)

If you are referring to doing this before your PT test, then while I don't know if there are any rules, it will likely cause you to fail.  The VO2 Max calculation takes into account your heart rate, and the higher it is, the more likely you are to fail.  That's while they tell you not to smoke or drink coffee or other caffeinated beverages (there, that rules out Red Bull) before the test.  The enrolment PT test is a predictive test with lots of variables, you can fail it if stress elevates your heart rate.

Above and beyond that, you shouldn't need any sort of "assistance" to pass the test, it really isn't hard at all to perform the tasks.



			
				ThatsLife said:
			
		

> I just got back from an information orientation at my local recruiting office and I thought of this question on the ride home and regret not asking in person.
> 
> Energy drinks such as Red Bull have high levels of caffeine and some medical ingredients. Would it be possible to drink an energy drink such as Red Bull to give us that extra energy kick while doing the situps and pushups or is it not allowed?


----------



## Springroll (19 Aug 2005)

If you have ever had any of those caffiene or guarana based beverages you will know what i am about to say.
I like gin and tonic when I am out at the bar, but decided to try one of those red bull and vodka drinks. 
After having only 2 red bulls(w/ vodka), my chest began to hurt because my heart was on over load. 
I actually almost fell over becuase it was going crazy and it was hurting so much. If this is the effect of the stuff, then I would not reccomend drinking any of that before your PT test.


----------



## Jaxson (19 Aug 2005)

drinking those products (red bull) with alcohol can actually do major damage to your heart and it is actually on the side of a can of redbull "do not drink or mix with alcohol"  i beleive the actual word is consume but im sure you get the point, and yes it adds something like 15-20 BPM to your heart rate ( tested it once but could remember the exact amount) and those extra beats could cause you to fail, either way be mindfull what you put into your body the day of your test.


----------



## Sf2 (19 Aug 2005)

if you need a RedBull to pass the push up test you have bigger problems


----------



## Springroll (19 Aug 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> drinking those products (red bull) with alcohol can actually do major damage to your heart and it is actually on the side of a can of redbull "do not drink or mix with alcohol"   i beleive the actual word is consume but im sure you get the point, and yes it adds something like 15-20 BPM to your heart rate



Yup. I figured I would try it, and now I refuse to even have a sip of it. 
I will stick with my gin and tonic when out and about.


----------



## Wolfe (19 Aug 2005)

Seriously you don't need energy drinks for the test, trust me its realyyyyyyyy easy i am sure you can do it. Only someone in really bad shape could fail it....leave the energy drinks for the gym and an advice eat well in the morning thats better and its natural. For the pt test thats too its easy and never never drink energy drinks and run after unless you want your heart to suffer......i am sure you can pass just make sure you eat well 2 or 3 hours before and don't drink coffee or things with caffeine.....


good luck to you.


Wolfe




			
				ThatsLife said:
			
		

> I just got back from an information orientation at my local recruiting office and I thought of this question on the ride home and regret not asking in person.
> 
> Energy drinks such as Red Bull have high levels of caffeine and some medical ingredients. Would it be possible to drink an energy drink such as Red Bull to give us that extra energy kick while doing the situps and pushups or is it not allowed?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (19 Aug 2005)

Redeye said:
			
		

> If you are referring to doing this before your PT test, then while I don't know if there are any rules, it will likely cause you to fail.  The VO2 Max calculation takes into account your heart rate, and the higher it is, the more likely you are to fail.  That's while they tell you not to smoke or drink coffee or other caffeinated beverages (there, that rules out Red Bull) before the test.  The enrolment PT test is a predictive test with lots of variables, you can fail it if stress elevates your heart rate.
> 
> Above and beyond that, you shouldn't need any sort of "assistance" to pass the test, it really isn't hard at all to perform the tasks.


This is true: you will probably fail because your heart rate is too high: moreover, isn't "performance-enhancing substances" automatic grounds for failure?



			
				short final said:
			
		

> if you need a RedBull to pass the push up test you have bigger problems


The real point!



			
				Springroll said:
			
		

> If you have ever had any of those caffiene or guarana based beverages you will know what i am about to say.
> I like gin and tonic when I am out at the bar, but decided to try one of those red bull and vodka drinks.
> After having only 2 red bulls(w/ vodka), my chest began to hurt because my heart was on over load.
> I actually almost fell over becuase it was going crazy and it was hurting so much. If this is the effect of the stuff, then I would not reccomend drinking any of that before your PT test.


Why Red Bull rules: there's bar right in the middle of a ski run in St. Anton, Austria ... they serve (among other things) shooters called "Fluegels," which are Vodka & Red Bull (I think).  You drink about 10 or 12 of these, goad the Pommies into slam dancing (in ski boots), then try to ski down to the bottom of the iced-over mogul run in total darkness.  Doesn't hurt a bit!   :blotto:


----------



## NavComm (20 Aug 2005)

Here are the pre-test instructions which you should have in your possession if you are scheduled for the test:

To ensure accurate test, please adhere to the following instructions:

Physical Excercise:
No strenuous physical activity minimum six hours (6 hrs) before the test;

Food and Beverages:

Do not eat for at least two hours (2 hrs) beofre your test
Refrain from drinking alcohol for at least six hours (6 hrs) before your test
Refrain from drinking caffeine beverages  for at least two hours (2 hrs) before your test (tea, pop, coffee, etc)
Refrain from smoking for at least two hours (2 hrs) before your test.

NOW HERE'S THE RUB and it's clearly stated:

* Note: The results of your test may be negatively affected if the conditions concerning dress, food, smoking, beverages and excercise are not followed. If you clearly ignored these instructions, the evaluator may cancel your test.*

So if you're going to drink red bull, best you do it at least 2 hours prior to the test. But just remember, you won't be having red bull once you are in bmq so if you need it to pass the entrance PT, you are only fooling yourself. Once you're in, there's no red bull to get you through the 13 km ruck march or morning PT.


----------



## misfit (20 Aug 2005)

Yeah coffee!


----------



## Dirt Digger (21 Aug 2005)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> Energy drinks such as Red Bull have high levels of caffeine and some medical ingredients.



Red Bull does not have a high level of caffeine.  In fact, it's only 80 mg, which is a little less than what you'd find in a standard cup of coffee.

The other ingredients are taurine, glucuronolactone, sugar and a bunch of B vitamins.  Not sure if it still contains inositol.  Nothing really "harmful" about it *if* you take as directed, but most drink it with alcohol, which isn't the best idea due to synergistic effects.

If you want an energy drink, go to Tim's and get a large double-double.


----------



## P-Free (21 Aug 2005)

me thinks that before a physical test that people wont be getting drunk with redbull/alcoholic beverages..just a hunch.


----------



## NavComm (21 Aug 2005)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Red Bull does not have a high level of caffeine.   In fact, it's only 80 mg, which is a little less than what you'd find in a standard cup of coffee.
> 
> The other ingredients are taurine, glucuronolactone, sugar and a bunch of B vitamins.   Not sure if it still contains inositol.   Nothing really "harmful" about it *if* you take as directed, but most drink it with alcohol, which isn't the best idea due to synergistic effects.
> 
> If you want an energy drink, go to Tim's and get a large double-double.



When you consider that a Coca-cola Classic only has 27 mg, 80 could be considered a 'high level'. Check out http://www.ameribev.org/health/caffeinecontent.asp for comparisons.

If the average 7 oz cup of brewed coffee contains between 40 - 130 mg (quite a spread), then depending on who's brewing the coffee, red bull or other energy drinks could pack quite a punch.

Either way, your test could be cancelled if you purposely consumed any caffeine less than 2 hrs before your test.

Also if a person uses these as performance enhancers I would suspect that the physcological effects...ie: I feel stronger because I drank a bunch of RedBull therefore I am stronger....could be quite the reverse when you get to bmq....ie: Oh my bloody GAWWWWD you want me to carry that HOW FAR? But....MCpl..... I can't because I don't have any RED BULLLLLLLL"


----------



## Springroll (21 Aug 2005)

But Red Bull gives you wings...  ;D


----------



## FITSUMO (22 Aug 2005)

I have a really low heart rate, but during the test it was way up, avoid anything that will bring up your resting HR.  No one should need an energy drink to do the test, you should be fired up and prepared before you step in the door.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Fry (22 Aug 2005)

redbull = insanity. I slammed 6 cans of the mighty little beverage and almost died.


I would strongly recommend against it prior to any fitness test, it will make you fail your VO2 bigtime.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Aug 2005)

You know, there is a warning on the cans saying to drink no more than two per day.


----------



## TheMachine (22 Aug 2005)

My level of PT has increased due to reducing all caffinated beverages from my diet. It makes me needlessly waste alot of energy from the rush, instead of isolating the potential energy I have, from good food sources like carbohydrates and protein, to focus on running and lifting.


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Aug 2005)

IR said:
			
		

> My level of PT has increased due to reducing all caffinated beverages from my diet. It makes me needlessly waste alot of energy from the rush, instead of isolating the potential energy I have, from good food sources like carbohydrates and protein, to focus on running and lifting.



What are you talking about? If I give up caffeine, then my pt will get better, is this what you're trying to say?


----------



## TheMachine (22 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? If I give up caffeine, then my pt will get better, is this what you're trying to say?



First, im talking about my PT getting better. Second, In no ways did I say that. I was speaking on behalf of MY level of experience. It may or may not align with yours.


----------



## Fry (22 Aug 2005)

I'm not sure if reducing caffeine would hurt or help PT... depends on the total amount of caffeine intake I guess... A coffee or 2 a day probably wouldn't hurt... but a while back, I used to drink a case of pepsi a day. Yep, that's 12 cans a day. Needless to say that got haulted pretty fast... 

However, with all that caffeine intake, plus coffee, I found that I was bummed out a lot, like I had energy, but didn't really wanna do anything / feel like doing anything.


Bottom line, unless you're in the same shape that Terry Fox (god bless his soul) was in, then I'd say any caffeine consumption at least 6-8 hours prior to the VO2 test, you have a very strong chance of failing it.


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Aug 2005)

With regards to drinking caffeine loaded drinks during your fitness test, it will in all likelyness make you fail, due to elevated heart rate. So don't drink it. However wrt caffeine and exercise in general; caffeine has been proven to: delay exercise induced fatigue (University of South Carolina)   It also helps individuals burn more fat and deplete the glycogen in the muscles at a slower rate (Greg Peterson B.S. in Kinesiology from Texas A&M) It can also reduce exercise induced muscle pain (Journal of Pain Aug 2003) Like all things it should be taken in moderation. Also a typical cup of coffee has about 100mg of caffeine, and those outrageously priced red bull shyte has about 80mg, you're getting taken for money. Go buy a tims ffs.


----------



## Fry (22 Aug 2005)

those labatt shok with 60mg of caffeine + alcohol really gets ya goin too 


Cool, didn't know all of that Island Ryhno, some good tips... However I wonder why redbull makes me feel so f*cked up..? Prehaps it's where the can's so little and the caffeine is more concentrated and I drank em all at once... well chugged 3, drank the other 3 real fast. I was wired, as where I can drink cup after cup of coffee and it has a weaker effect, despite having more caffeine.


Gotta love XL 3cream 4 sugar at tims


----------



## NavComm (22 Aug 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> With regards to drinking caffeine loaded drinks during your fitness test, it will in all likelyness make you fail, due to elevated heart rate. So don't drink it. However wrt caffeine and exercise in general; caffeine has been proven to: delay exercise induced fatigue (University of South Carolina)  It also helps individuals burn more fat and deplete the glycogen in the muscles at a slower rate (Greg Peterson B.S. in Kinesiology from Texas A&M) It can also reduce exercise induced muscle pain (Journal of Pain Aug 2003) Like all things it should be taken in moderation. Also a typical cup of coffee has about 100mg of caffeine, and those outrageously priced red bull shyte has about 80mg, you're getting taken for money. Go buy a tims ffs.



That's great advice. I am sitting at my desk right now thinking of heading across the street for a large 1 cream double sugar. Now I'm convinced it's what to do right this minute!


----------



## Dakota (22 Aug 2005)

Hey Fry, lol, be careful dude. I heard one Red Bull has the equivalent to 3-5 coffees. Not only will your heart rate be too high, but your heart might explode. I once heard of Allison Sydor, world level mountain bike having a coffee before her races for that little pick me up, but just take it easy on the Red Bull. We don't want you bonking during training.

Easy.


----------



## Strike (22 Aug 2005)

Hey Manimal,

I don't know where you're getting your Mountain Dew from, but it doesn't have any caffeine if it came from Canada.


----------



## Springroll (22 Aug 2005)

The new Mountain Dew Energy does....http://www.fueledbydew.com/


----------



## beach_bum (22 Aug 2005)

If you are so stressed out about being able to do 7, 9 or 19 pushups that you are considering in any way drinking coffee etc to be able to complete them, you are looking at the wrong career.


----------



## Fry (22 Aug 2005)

yeah I know, I read the can after the 4th can I drank. I said meh, try the rest. Let's just say, that won't happen again.


beach_bum , 

Even though the only thing going through my system is whey and creatine when I train, I agree totally with what you say.


----------



## Dirt Digger (24 Aug 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> When you consider that a Coca-cola Classic only has 27 mg, 80 could be considered a 'high level'. Check out http://www.ameribev.org/health/caffeinecontent.asp for comparisons.



A high level for a nondrinker of coffee.  What I find funny are people that act like drinking a Jolt or a Red Bull is giving them a 200mg+ dose of caffeine.



> If the average 7 oz cup of brewed coffee contains between 40 - 130 mg (quite a spread), then depending on who's brewing the coffee, red bull or other energy drinks could pack quite a punch.



The caffieine will depend on the size, brewing style and quality of bean.  The higher the quality, the lower the caffeine.  On top of that, measure out exactly 7 oz and see how small that really is.  Most people in fact drink a morning coffee that is larger than a 7 oz serving.  A large double-double is 16 oz.



> Either way, your test could be cancelled if you purposely consumed any caffeine less than 2 hrs before your test.
> 
> Also if a person uses these as performance enhancers I would suspect that the physcological effects...ie: I feel stronger because I drank a bunch of RedBull therefore I am stronger....could be quite the reverse when you get to bmq....ie: Oh my bloody GAWWWWD you want me to carry that HOW FAR? But....MCpl..... I can't because I don't have any RED BULLLLLLLL"



Seen that go down with coffee, caffeine pills and cigarettes...none are pleasant to watch.


----------



## NavComm (24 Aug 2005)

Dirtdigger I"m not sure if you are agreeing with me or not.

I don't want to give the impression I was suggesting a person drink coffee instead of red bull.

We can go around and around about whether 80 mgs in an 8 oz bottle is more than a Tim Horton's double double all day long. The real question posed here was whether or not drinking a red bull before the express test would help the person through the test.

In my opinion taking any stimulant before the test is a bad idea for reasons I already stated.


----------



## canadianblue (24 Aug 2005)

Why do you need to drink energy drinks before your PT Test. When I did my physical, I was a little bit nervous but did extremely well, not because I found a jolt beforehand :, but because I kept in good shape. I nearly doubled my score on the situps portioned, and got I think 47 on the pushups.


----------



## Fusaki (24 Aug 2005)

On Redbull before the PT test:

After the step test they take your heartrate and use that to decide on whether you pass or fail that portion. Even though Redbull MAY help your muscular endurance, it'll screw you on the step test because the goal is to have your heartrate as low as possible.

On Redbull and Vodka:

Probably not healthy, but I certainly pushed the limits in Thailand. There's a bar right beside the Green Mango on Chaweng Beach in Koh Samui that sells Redbull and Vodka for 50 Baht (about $1.50 Canadian). The thing is, Thai Redbull is loaded with ephedrine (unlike the stuff we get here in Canada) and gets you REALLY wired. One night I must have had 14 or 15 Redbull/Vodkas and when I got back to my room at 5 in the morning I was shiverring with cold sweats. It was about that time I decided to go one day on, then one day off (drinking only coolers and beer on my off days) for the rest of leave. But for a good few weeks there, I was definatly NOT treating my body like a temple. :blotto:


----------



## BDTyre (26 Aug 2005)

Isn't there something about that in Murray Head's "One Night in Bangkok" or was that about the girls in Thailand?


----------



## TetaroSeth (29 Aug 2005)

I once drank a Redbull before a Lacrosse game because I was tired after my prior 8 hour work shift...

It seemed to jolt me awake, but, after my second or third shift (Lacrosse has a ton of running) when I was sitting on the bench, it felt like my heart was going to explode .

I'm NEVER drinking any type of energy drink before strenuous exercise again....


----------

